# Elloree BBQ Judging Results 2006



## WalterSC (Apr 8, 2006)

Elloree BBQ Judging Results 2006
Elloree Pork Festival


# Name Score 
288 Olde Charleston Cookers/WH 47.85 
278 JTs BBQ /WH 47.57 
289 Q-2-U/ WH 47.34 
280 Palmetto Cookers/WH 47.20 
283 Greelie Gamble BBQ/WH 47.16 
281 Flying Pig BBQ/WH 46.80 
286 Cameron Cookers/WH 46.54 
279 Po Boys BBQ/WH 46.29 
291 Carolina Traveler/WH 46.00 
282 Choo Choo's BBQ/WH 45.47 
287 Flavor MastersBBQ/WH 45.28 
290 Carolina Hog Callers/WH 45.21 
284 Merry Oaks BBQ /WH 44.72 
277 Red Neck Cookers/WH 43.26 
285 Getting Piggy With It/WH 41.52


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow, great job JT!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2006)

The man is having a career year.


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah man, great job JT's BBQ.  =D>


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> The man is having a career year.


Hope he's having a slack week, April 21 - 22.  8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 9, 2006)

I judged at this event.  Interesting scenario.  $50 to get in and $25 back if you left your site clean.  No prize money, just braggin' rights, a nice trophy and points for the Master BBQer race in the SCBA.  The city of Elloree was raising money to be able to buy Christmas lights.  After the judging, teams sampled out  pork to the public who paid $5 for a vote.  Votes were tallied and a peoples choice was awarded.  16 teams.  16 very good BBQ samples.  Our own Tim Handy from JT's BBQ was there competiting with his 2 sons.  They came in 2nd.  Tim is a fine cook and his boys are exemplory.  They make a great team.  

Good Q yesterday!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2006)

yeah, we've got 2 weeks to figure out how to keep him out of Myrtle.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 9, 2006)

If Morgan and the Misfits come in first and BBQ 4 U and JT's BBQ tie for second at the beach, I think I may retire and start teachin Q!

Here's to the dream! (lifting my coffee cup)

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah, we've got 2 weeks to figure out how to keep him out of Myrtle.



Tim tells me the beach are his two favorites of the year.  I doub't you'll keep him out.  He works in Law enforcement.  I'm not too interested in keeping him busy at work.    

Jack


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

How about if BBQ-4-U comes in first and Captain Morgan & the Misfits and JT's tie for second?  That's the way it's playing out in my head. =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2006)

yeah but he's out of his jurisdiction.  The fact that he is in law enforcement is non-germaine to the situation.




Anyone?


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":21b16mo6]yeah, we've got 2 weeks to figure out how to keep him out of Myrtle.



Tim tells me the beach are his two favorites of the year.  I doub't you'll keep him out.  He works in Law enforcement.  I'm not too interested in keeping him busy at work.    

Jack[/quote:21b16mo6]
Rumor has it he's been seen at the gay dance club across the street from the site.     Maybe that's why he likes that comp so much.  LOL


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 9, 2006)

AH, good dream grasshopper!

Every man must have dream to focus on. 


Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rumor has it he's been seen at the gay dance club across the street from the site.     Maybe that's why he likes that comp so much.  LOL[/quote:bqfwk9iq]

I'll bet you'll pay for that soon! 

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2006)

The correct reply was..

"The Kot Dang Germans ain't got nothing to do with it!"

Sheriff Buford T. Justice, Smokey and the Bandit.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> The correct reply was..
> 
> "The Kot Dang Germans ain't got nothing to do with it!"
> 
> Sheriff Buford T. Justice, Smokey and the Bandit.



Here's one for you Cappy;

"Well Sheriff, you sounded much taller on the radio."


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> How about if BBQ-4-U comes in first and Captain Morgan & the Misfits and JT's tie for second?  That's the way it's playing out in my head. =D>




Day dreaming again are you , how about Captain Morgan and the Misfits FIRST PLACE , JT Second , and BBQ-4-U Third !!!  [-X


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #-o


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Tell her to do my gazpacho.  It won last time. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

we'll be doing home made peach ice cream plopped on hot peach cobbler...come and get it!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Tell her to do my gazpacho.  It won last time. :!:



I've got the recipe if your interested.

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

I've had it.  It's ok.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got it too.  :!:


----------

